# Team Blindfold UWR - 22.56



## Eric Limeback (Jun 29, 2009)

By Eric Limeback (calling) and Anthony Searle (solving)
Non-lucky (but easy)


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, the calling was so slow and smooth (slowfast). You guys could seriously go sub-20! Very nice solve, awesome to watch!

Chris


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 29, 2009)

haha dude your reaction is hularious


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

like I said yesterday at TOS, you guys are crazy


----------



## Berry (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome job I can feel the excitement


----------



## Kian (Jun 29, 2009)

That's an unbelievable solve. Like, truly unbelievable. I am in awe. Congrats!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 29, 2009)

As if it wasn't proven before by Chris Hardwhick (*cough*), you aren't 'some noob', Anthony.
haha congratulations.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm leaving Canada in about two hours. I had a blast while I was here and hope to come back in the near future.

Next time we meet up somewhere, Eric and I will beat this.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 29, 2009)

They won't let you back over the border without another sub-15 average, Anthony.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 29, 2009)

The calling was good and os was the solver. I am still not able to decide who deserves more credit


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> The calling was good and os was the solver. I am still not able to decide who deserves more credit



Both deserve equal credit. We (my partner and I) could break the UWR average with either of us as the caller or the solver.

Edit: Incidentally, I don't know why I hadn't asked before, but with a single like this and "a bunch of 27, 28 and 29's", I think I can assume that you've broken the UWR for average as well? What was it? *quickly changes signature *


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 29, 2009)

blah said:


> Both deserve equal credit. We (my partner and I) could break the UWR average with either of us as the caller or the solver.
> 
> Edit: Incidentally, I don't know why I hadn't asked before, but with a single like this and "a bunch of 27, 28 and 29's", I think I can assume that you've broken the UWR for average as well? What was it? *quickly changes signature *



Come on Lian dont give up. You can still claim the Number 1 spot


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Both deserve equal credit. We (my partner and I) could break the UWR average with either of us as the caller or the solver.
> ...



My partner quit cubing  And he used to have a sub-13 average (implying that he has good lookahead _and_ fingerspeed). Now I need a new, good partner. But no one seems to be able to respond quick enough to the constant bombardment of R's, U's and L's  And where I'm gonna spend the next four years of my life, there probably aren't any cubers at all, so I won't be reclaiming that spot anytime soon  A sub-25 average is very very achievable, I must say.

By the way, I prefer being called by my first name


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

blah said:


> I think I can assume that you've broken the UWR for average as well? What was it? *quickly changes signature *


 The UWR for average (10 of 12) is 32.04, I'm pretty sure we can assume they broke that too 
Maybe if they look through the 100+ solves they recorded, they can find an RA of 12 that's sub32...


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> The UWR for average (10 of 12) is 32.04,



Yeah that was me  That's why I've changed my signature.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Jun 29, 2009)

Sadly we didn't do any averages of 12 . We occasionally did averages of 5 though - i think our best was like 27.5, but we'll do an average of 12 next time for sure


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2009)

Eric Limeback said:


> Sadly we didn't do any averages of 12 . We occasionally did averages of 5 though - i think our best was like 27.5, but we'll do an average of 12 next time for sure



So technically I still have my UWR   And our best average of 5 was only 28.xx, so you can have the UWR for average of 5  *prays that Anthony doesn't go back to Canada anytime soon* I _seriously_ need a new partner.

But honestly, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

Eric!! Teach me your ways 
Can we do team bld sometime?  plz plz plz


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Eric!! Teach me your ways
> Can we do team bld sometime?  plz plz plz



Get your own partner!


----------

